# Paying too much for viagra cialis



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

We produce a pharmaceutical grade equivalent that rapidly dissolves in your mouth producing faster effects.
Sildenafil aka viagra 100mg $10 each
Tadenafil aka Cialis 20mg $10 each

Our troches made in a square gummy form and makes it easy to use a lower dose if needed. 

Guaranteed to work. All PFF members first dose free.

BRing Rx to us or just let us know where you dropped off your prescription and we will get it transferred over to Gulf Breeze Apothecary.

Gulf Breeze Apothecary is the most specialized compounding pharmacy in the panhandle and can create custom items upon request. 

Let us give you a free try on our sildenafil troches , never pay $50 for viagra again. 

Gulf Breeze Apothecary
Jeff Fletcher
8506779346


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Email the pff mods at [email protected]! They will prob want to test it before the rest of the OTHER guys are able to get any! Good luck with sale:whistling:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

What is the active ingredient in Viagra.

Is it the same ingredient in your product? If not, you are lying.

http://www.rxlist.com/viagra-drug.htm

Jim


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

What's up with the younger generation out there needing all the Viagra. LOL


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

jim t said:


> What is the active ingredient in Viagra.
> 
> Is it the same ingredient in your product? If not, you are lying.
> 
> ...


It's listed in the first paragraph of his post. Costs the same ($10) a pill online with a prescription. Basically the generic brand.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Funny thing isn't it, the koochie? We spend 9 months of our lives trying to get out of it, then spend the rest of our lives trying to get back in it.


----------

